

Former NSA and CIA director says terrorists love using Gmail - xmpir
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/09/15/former-nsa-and-cia-director-says-terrorists-love-using-gmail/?wprss=rss_technology&clsrd

======
ihsw
It would be nice to see evidence of this, especially since NSA directors have
a tendency to lie indiscriminately.

